# Basic af play table



## Pie (Dec 8, 2022)

Rough draft for a 6ft long train set table for my baby. 

First crack at making something planned. Some significant engineering flaws but my maths tells me it’ll hold roughly 500 lb if there’s no lateral forces applied. 

Making stuff out of wood (I can hardly call it woodworking) is fun. It’s been getting some traction while I wait for my finger pads to grow back. I believe I have entered the “old man” phase of my life.


----------



## Pie (Dec 10, 2022)

“You’re gonna need a bigger boat”

Round 2, full speed ahead, full size with warped boards.


----------

